# Your music collection



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

What is the size of your classical music collection in CDs/Cassettes/Gb/Vinyl? 

Mine seems to be coming in at roughly 50-55 Gb if my micro SD card is to be believed, maybe pushing 60 even. 

Just curious, it's not a competition.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have the exact number but it's definitely>1000 CDs. Probably 1200 or so. Now you got me curious and I'll do a rough count soon. The collection is the result of 25 years of buying, which I guess shows a remarkable discipline  That's only 48 CDs a year or one per week.

I've no idea what size in GB they would occupy, assuming lossless translation.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a few thousand CD's - no GB.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I don't have the exact number but it's definitely>1000 CDs. Probably 1200 or so. Now you got me curious and I'll do a rough count soon. The collection is the result of 25 years of buying, which I guess shows a remarkable discipline  That's only 48 CDs a year or one per week.
> 
> I've no idea what size in GB they would occupy, assuming lossless translation.


I now buy all my music from Amazon in MP3 format. Sometimes I get the CD if the price is cheaper then the download and includes a free download with the CD, can't quite understand the economy of that. Still, I've got 298 albums on Amazon and a rough tally of all the other CDs I have it probably comes to 950/1000.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

535 gigabytes.
And a bookshelf.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

About 400 CDs. The earliest music is Palestrina, music from the 16th Century and the most recent are Adams, Gubaidulina and Brett Dean from the 21st Century. A collection of chamber music, symphonies and concerti. I have more violin concerti than piano concerti in my collection. The first composer alphabetically is Adams and the last is Ysaÿe. I have very little vocal music in my collection. I have no downloads. 

All the usual suspects in my collection. A variety of labels. I like my collection, though it's never complete.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

My entire music collection is more than 1.5 TB. I would guess 4,000 discs. About 2/3 of that is classical.

And these days I spend a lot of time listening to Tidal.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I had a huge digital collection till my external crashed and I didn't have it backed up. I decided to start collecting physical CD copies again, so my collection is small, 128 CDs, but diverse. It's been nice having a fresh start, I've been a bit more picky this time around. I'd say around 40 of these CDs are classical discs.

But it's building slowly but surely.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I haven't listened to CDs in ages, and my whole collection is in a big box. Can't remember how many. Just checked my collection on the computer's disk: some 30 GB and growing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lots of meters of CD and about 8 metres L.P 
Nothing on my computer.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I would guess that I have somewhere in the 400 range as far as classical CD titles. I'm counting multi-CD sets/boxes as one title. The number of classical cassettes and LPs I have are much less numerous. The number is probably not even 40 and that includes tapes I made from my CD collection. I think I even have a few classical radio station recordings my father recorded on cassette from the 1970s and early 1980s. I don't have anything on my computer which I don't also have on physical media of some kind.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

About 4300 CDs, probably 99% classical, from all periods but with an emphasis on Romantic and early Modern.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Over 10000 CD's, about 48/48/1/1 Classical/Pop-Rock/Jazz/Various.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

About 6 Big Boxes from Bach Guild and 6 CDs


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

About 1500 CDs on my shelf plus several TBs on my hard disk. Most works are composed between 18-19 centuries.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Over 1500 CDs, plus around 200 SACDs and Blu Rays and DVD-A. Another 200 or so MP3 and iTunes downloads. A small number of High Resolution downloads. All Classical


----------

